# Left 4 Dead.



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Created by Valve played by gamers.
Well ive pre-ordered from steam and played the demo.
I must say its one of the best Zombie games out there.
The harder the difficulty level the more zombies.

The zombies are fast and the movement/animations are beautiful and they are stupid. (Think Dawn of the dead and how they move). There are some zombies that have half a brain but most just see you and run at you.

The multiplayer for the demo is fun, invite your friends and start a game or join mid-game.
The full version will have lots more features

Be the Zombies
More maps
Co-op
Split Screen Co-op
Verses mode
and more

Try the demo today..
http://store.steampowered.com/app/530/

You will be looking behind you all the way!!!

*System Requirements*

*Minimum:*
o Supported OS: Microsoft Windows XP / Vista / Vista64
o Processor: Pentium 4 3.0GHz
o Memory: 1 GB
o Graphics: 128 MB, Shader model 2.0, ATI 9600, NVidia 6600 or better
o Hard Drive: At least 7.5 GB of free space
o Sound Card: DirectX 9.0c compatible sound card



*Recommended:*
o Supported OS: Microsoft Windows XP / Vista / Vista64
o Processor: Intel core 2 duo 2.4GHz
o Memory: 1 GB
o Graphics: Shader model 3.0, NVidia 7600, ATI X1600 or better


*Trailers:*
http://store.steampowered.com/app/5141/ (113mb)


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

"Left 4 Dead" demo available for download and i am downloading now.....


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Fantastic game. Played the demo. Loved it.

Getting it for birthday in 10 days 

Me happy.


----------



## The_shock220 (Nov 18, 2008)

The game trailer was pretty good and much action but i got no money and thats sad...


----------



## dxj (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll be getting this on the 360, but probably not till jan.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

i dont see the demo on there just the full game?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

mephistophilus said:


> i dont see the demo on there just the full game?


Pretty sure the demo was a limited time offer...
If you like shooters, or the idea of an awesome co-op game. Get it.
Well worth the money.


----------



## The_shock220 (Nov 18, 2008)

The l4d demo was just an offer when u bought the l4d game before it was released.:1angel:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm gonna get Left 4 dead this week


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

*SPOILERS*



My team got owned last night. Was on the final level of No Mercy (Rooftop) on Expert, waiting for the chopper to come. Of course we start getting waves of infected coming from everywhere. Unfortunately, with one wave came a Boomer, Hunter and a Smoker.

THEY ALL WENT FOR ME!

First the Boomer blew up right beside me (thanks teammates), so I got vomit all over me and the horde goes crazy, then the Smoker grabs me and drags me away from the group. Fortunately one of me team kills the smoker, then I get jumped by the Hunter. At this point I'm on miles away from my team, lying on the ground in a cloud of smoke getting ripped apart while my team is dealing with the rest of the horde. Then a tank shows up...

I gave up, sat back and tried to comprehend what the heck had just happened.

AWESOME FUN!


Edit: Just created a Steam Group *TSF L4D* if anyone wants to join and have some games sometime.


----------



## The_shock220 (Nov 18, 2008)

like u are describing the game L4D it must be pretty awesome but i am just a kid and that sucks i got no money... (hanging myself) goodbye cruel world..........


----------



## VicoChoi (Jan 9, 2008)

Lol, by the time your old enough to earn some money, there will be better games and better systems.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Ok the game has been out for 2 weeks now and im surprised that im still playing it. Turtle Rock (Now known as Valve South) has done a really good job of creating an AI Director. It does keep the game interesting even though there are only 4 campaigns. Randomizing weapon and zombie spawn locations keeps you on your toes. Its different everytime.


----------



## VicoChoi (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, there isn't much COOP zombie shooting games out there. They were smart to make one. Land of the Dead did try to make a zombie game involving coop but a poor one, you just in small area and trying to survive a wave of zombies, not much fun in that, everyone expected campaigns.


----------



## mephistophilus (Nov 5, 2005)

Aus_Karlos said:


> Ok the game has been out for 2 weeks now and im surprised that im still playing it. Turtle Rock (Now known as Valve South) has done a really good job of creating an AI Director. It does keep the game interesting even though there are only 4 campaigns. Randomizing weapon and zombie spawn locations keeps you on your toes. Its different everytime.


the maps are the same every time though and there such a small amount of them that i got bored very quickly

the lag also was terrible during a zombie rush and i couldnt play it on lan becasue after a little while we'd all get booted with the message "no steam logon" even though we all was logged in


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

You were playing with SV_LAN 1? That would disable Steam's authentication unless they have changed something. I don't keep up with the latest Source games, and am kindof stuck on HLDMS and DODS but SV_LAN 1 should help with lan issues.


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

I played it and it was very fun. A must have zombie game for survivor/horror lovers.


----------



## Lou3797 (Sep 27, 2009)

I love this game. But i cant play it cause an error message pops up saying it cant read soundscaps_manifest ):


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Lou3797 said:


> I love this game. But i cant play it cause an error message pops up saying it cant read soundscaps_manifest ):


After following all of these steps, make a thread about it here. Make sure you include your full system specs and indicate that you've run through the steps.

Oh and welcome to TSF.


----------



## Numdenu (Oct 1, 2009)

Can I just say that this game is awesome?

I am so sad my Windows startup files decided to crap themselves the day Crash Course came out.


----------

